# Building Materials Shops in Chiang Rai



## connie_mlkk (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all! I am currently working for a non-profitable project called Build A Music School in Myanmar (it involves building a music school for children and orphanages in Myanmar-Thailand borders, who are much affected by the drugs-growing and dealing industries). Because of the limited range of building materials we can find in Keng Tung, we are looking into shops in Chiang Rai.

The problem is, we have already been to the large warehouses like HomePro and Global House, but their prices are too expensive to our budget (we rely on donations only). Would like to know if anyone know any local shops/ small to medium scale companies that sell 
-glass (operable glass bricks for ventilation and glass louver in particular)
-ironmongery 
-aluminium tubes
-copper rods/ any other kinds of lightning protection apparatus 

Any other suggestions and advises are all welcomed as well!

Thanks a lot!

Connie


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

connie_mlkk said:


> Hi all! I am currently working for a non-profitable project called Build A Music School in Myanmar (it involves building a music school for children and orphanages in Myanmar-Thailand borders, who are much affected by the drugs-growing and dealing industries). Because of the limited range of building materials we can find in Keng Tung, we are looking into shops in Chiang Rai.
> 
> The problem is, we have already been to the large warehouses like HomePro and Global House, but their prices are too expensive to our budget (we rely on donations only). Would like to know if anyone know any local shops/ small to medium scale companies that sell
> -glass (operable glass bricks for ventilation and glass louver in particular)
> ...


Obviously get a trusted Thai local to do all the negotiations. All ferang should stay in the car. Also do not disclose that this is a foreign operated charity. Involving the elders from the local Thai Buddhist Temple will grease the path as well.


----------

